
Ask HN: What is your favorite root cause story? - ivanech
This comment (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=20043944) got me thinking about strange or elusive root causes of errors. What are your favorite root cause war stories?
======
milsebg
The classic case of the 500 miles email:
[https://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html](https://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html)

------
db48x
UO server would crash because the player's mount could wander around inside
their inventory:

[https://www.raphkoster.com/2014/08/16/random-uo-
anecdote-2/](https://www.raphkoster.com/2014/08/16/random-uo-anecdote-2/)

------
actionowl
That time a deer broke into a datacenter (though... not sure if there was any
downtime).

[https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupportgore/comments/aipopo/dee...](https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupportgore/comments/aipopo/deer_breaks_into_a_datacenter/)

